# My Indy Jones Diorama



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I built this diorama of Indiana Jones with a pair of 1/32 scale Andrea figures. You can see it at the link below:

http://seansmodels.com/pics/indy/indy.htm

Thanks for looking. 

Sean


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Very cool, nice work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for sharing. Nice build up! rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, guys! 

Sean


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet, nice idea


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks! 

Sean


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

nice clean work!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, Jason!

Sean


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow, that is slick! Great job!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Sean !! those Andreas minis are really cool . i didn't realize the Mummy came with the sarcophagus . it really adds to the overall scene . 
hb


----------



## LIGHTNING44 (Jul 6, 2007)

AWSOME....Good job:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much, fellas! 

Beck, the Mummy is a nice little figure kit. In addition to the sarcophagus, you also get a box with a lid, plus a snake. I didn't use these in the dio because it made things look a little crowded. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Snakes! It had to be snakes?!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, I really wanted to use the snake, but I figured the Mummy would be enough of a problem for Indy to deal with. 

Sean


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Nah! _*Use it!!*_


[chants] Snake, snake, snake, snake!!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

LOL! Thanks. 

The snake is being kept in reserve for another dio. 

Maybe for a second Indy diorama?  

Sean


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh...that is wicked!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, buddho!

Sean


----------

